# Custom Fitting - American Golf etc.



## Guinness_Addict (Jun 16, 2008)

The old perennial of custom fitting rears it's head on the forum again:

Just a quick question to anyone who has been through custom fitting, whether the service that the big retailers offer is worthwhile and satisfactory?

I'm unsure as to exactly which set of game-improvement irons i'd like to go with next and the fact they offer such a huge range (as do Direct Golf and Nevada Bobs who are all nearby to me) means that i can have an open mind rather than going direct to say Ping, for example and being bound to purchase their clubs. Admittedly i do have a slight hankering for the G10's, they look the business, but i don't want to miss out on a set that suit me better by not trying others.

All thoughts/experiences on the level of service given by any of the big boy stores is greatly appreciated - there do seem to be so many options. Even my local pro offers custom fit these days...

TA!

GA


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

Personally if it's the G10s that take your fancy, I'd go to Pings fitting centre and get it all sorted out there. Not sure if the fitting is better there than at one of the big stores, but you'll certainly feel the part, and that on it's own is a big help.

My next set of Mizunos (a few years away yet) will be custom fitted at their place in Surrey. I just need to get my stance and swing more consistent first, that and my h'cap down to mid teens at least.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

I have had pretty bad experiences with custom fitting at big retailers. I would stick with the manufacturers themselves or if you are not brand sensitive, go to a clubmaker.


----------



## The23rdman (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

Lets get one thing absolutely clear. American Golf, Nevada Bob's etc DO NOT custom fit. I'd even go as far as to say Ping don't really custom fit.

The only people qualified to custom fit are professional club builders. They'll measure every aspect of your swing, build, playing style, character, courses you play - everything. They'll then offer you a multitude of head and shaft options even letting you take clubs away and test them in real playing conditions to see if they're working for you.

If a clubfitter doesn't have to option to do all this then go somewhere else.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

Do you mean that even the manufactuers fitting centres do no better job than AG, NB et-al?

I guess that there are different levels of custom fitting. AG measured me up for length and grip size against a chart that they had on the wall, and suggested that regular shafts should be fine after looking at my swing on their flight scope type machine. They even put some tape on the sole of the club to see if the lie needed changing. All very good I thought, and as it turned out everything was fine straight out of the box conveiniently enough! Coincidence or just getting the money through the till?

Since then my club Pro has suggested that the toe is a little high and that he could sort that out, for a price.

Think I'll leave it for the moment as I'm still rebuilding my swing.


----------



## HTL (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

I am the same as happleshacker, I went to AG to get my irons and surprise surprise I was â€œcustom fittedâ€ for my irons the same as HH, and I came out as standard. I have done some online custom fittings and my irons are totally wrong for me, they are too long and the grips are the wrong size. 

AG just want your Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ and to sell you Nicklaus gear. Go to the brands custom fitting centre or your local pro that you can trust. 

Think its safe to say AG are almost in our forums bad book.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

And yet AG always come out top in retailer of the year in TG!!


----------



## HTL (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

TG is the biggest load of rubbish! Its down with Golf Punk in my eyes, the gear reviews are so biased to TM itâ€™s a joke.  

What other high street major Golf retailers are their to compete with for AG, they are running riot. 

(JJB aint a golf shop)


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

Go to the manufacturers place to get properly custom fitted. I love the comment regarding regular shafts should be fine. There are loads of shaft makes and models to choose from. Regular is just a starting point.


----------



## theeaglehunter (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

definitely go to the manufacturer to get fitted over having it done at American golf. It is obviously going to be far better. If you are worried about not trying enough variety this way though perhaps a visit to the Belfry custom fit centre (or somewhere else- there must be a similar service somewhere), you can go there and try nearly all the top manufacturers clubs if you ask before hand. I think a mate I know who went there could choose from the full range of 5 different brands which were chosen by him from their option of about 10 makes who they are able to fit on site. If this is again not an option though a professional who is a qualified fitter (not just an endorsed fitter as manufacturers will endorse anyone as ultimately it means more sales for them) would be a good idea as he is likely to have more than one brand whilst offering a better service than AG, DG NBs etc. 

Happy hunting


----------



## vig (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

Go to the national fitting centre at the Belfry.
I went last summer, spent around 3hours trying loads of different combinations. It was an amazing experience.
It is also eye opening, the difference that shaft flex makes to launch angles.
I went with a completely open mind about which club I wanted.  What I didn't particularly want were Calloways (I'm not going to subsidise their multi million dollar sponsorship of thenbig names)  I chose........... yes Calloways.
They were 1" longer than standard, 4-6 irons 2* upright 7-9 1* upright so they are definately custom fitted.


----------



## TonyN (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

When I took the game up about 8 months ago, I went to AG to get some Irons. I tried Callaway BB's and X20,s. They gave me the tape tests and asked me if the grips where the right size. 
I thought this was all costom fitting entailed.... How wrong was I.

Went to a PGA fitting centre with proper Launch monitor, a range to hit balls on and an endless selection of shafts, grips, makes to choose from. I was after a driver and the guy there put about 20 different combinations together with my feed back, each time he was addind distance to my shots. eventually I was knocking an FT-5 250 yards down the range and the flight was just perfect. He measured my palm, finger lenght, whole hand length and then told me I needed an extra layer of tape. What a difference that extra layer makes on the driver compared to my irons is amazing. 

To sum up, if you aint hitting balls down a range, aint using a vector launch monitor and are not being fitted by a PGA qualified fitter, don't waste ya cash. They are your clubs and should suit you with out ANY faults. Most of these custom fit sesions wont cost you either. You may have to pay Â£25 or somethin for the session but if you go ahead and buy the gear, its deducted from the price.


----------



## Guinness_Addict (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

Thanks for your advice everyone, all noted and taken on board. Seen a couple of mentions of the Belfry Fitting Centre and heard from a friend of a friend of a friend that they're good if expensive.

Anyone directly experienced fitting there?


----------



## TonyN (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

Here ya go. 

Might have a trip down here nest year my self. Custom Fitting at The Belfry


----------



## vig (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

I went last summer.  Great experience.
It costs you for the session but this is then taken from the value of clubs if you purchase, No pressure!
Not expensive.  I found the prices comparitive with most outlets.
The fitter I had was Jon Watts who has tested in most golf mags and I can't speak highly enough of his knowledge and professionalism.  (I have no connection with the Belfry BTW)
Hhe didn't push a partucular brand.
You can request a specific "pro"  but you've got to book in advance.


I would NEVER EVER get fitted anywhere other than a PGA fitting centre after experiencing it first hand


----------



## TonyN (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

How long do you get there?


----------



## vig (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

I was there over 3 hours.

Tony if you plan on getting custom fitted you won't regret going.

I sat down with him and viewed all the specs from every club I hit. spin rate distance, dispersion, launch angle.
I was mesmerised by all the data but bottom line was the X20's felt good, looked good and the specs backed this up


----------



## TonyN (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

Yeah I have been fitted this way twice but It was only for my driver and 3 wood. Cost me Â£25 quid for 45 minutes. Is good but I dont think its long enough to try everything.

I have X20's too and love them. But today I had a go of my F.I.L's Taylormade RAC's and loved them, wonder if I am using the right clubs. I creamed a 3 iron miles.


----------



## Nico (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

Find a local club builder and go there.

They have no allegiance to any brand and they rely on doing a good job to generate new business from word of mouth.

You dont need to buy the most expensive hand forged irons,they will generally work within most budgets to find the best way forward.


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*




			Find a local club builder and go there.

They have no allegiance to any brand and they rely on doing a good job to generate new business from word of mouth.

You dont need to buy the most expensive hand forged irons,they will generally work within most budgets to find the best way forward.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree, had my Orka irons built for Â£199.00 and had my last driver built for just over Â£100.00. Spent over 2 hours at each fitting and a further hour when I picked up the clubs as I was encouraged to try them all and make any minor adjustments.


----------



## TWM (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Custom Fitting - American Golf*

Tony,
Good post. Does anyone know of a good custom fitter in the Swindon, Cheltenham area?


----------

